
Ask HN: What are some good technical conferences? - vedanshbhartia
I watched a few videos of DefCon, CppCon and JSConf, and found them to be pretty interesting. I was then looking for other conferences I can watch and follow
======
godelmachine
I would recommend any conference by Usenix - mostly NSDI. Also, conferences by
ACM particularly SIGARCH.

------
mindcrime
Strange Loop

All Things Open

NIPS

ICLR

COLT

OSCON

